# [OT] PlayStation2 + Linux Kit

## alexbr

Credo che sappiate benissimo di cosa sto parlando...

I miei dubbi sono:

1. Ne vale la pena?  :Question: 

2. Qualcuno l'ha provata?  :Question: 

3. Che prestazioni offre l'hardware della PS2?  :Question: 

I miei propositi:

1. Usare linux su un'architettura software diversa da x86.  :Cool: 

2. Un bel regalino per natale...  :Cool: 

3. Giocare...  :Cool: 

ogni commento è ben accetto!

P.S.: Shev, mi è arrivata l'adsl ethernet e adesso rimetto gentoo... addio Mandrake  :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

direi ottimo!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Credo che sappiate benissimo di cosa sto parlando...
> 
> I miei dubbi sono:
> 
> 1. Ne vale la pena?  

 

Trovo che sia piu' interessante una xbox. Leggi qui

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 3. Che prestazioni offre l'hardware della PS2?  

 

Penso non offra molto di piu' di un pc (forse la scheda grafica).

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> I miei propositi:
> 
> 1. Usare linux su un'architettura software diversa da x86. 

 

Penso che comunque sia un processore intel.

----------

## mrgamer

l'hardware della ps2 credo che non sia granche.. comparabile con un p3 500... a dirla grossa

la cpu dovrebbe essere un ARM ..che non c'entra nulla ne' con intel (xke dovrebbe essere della motorola), ne' con l'x86

dovresti vedere bene se e' supportato l'hardware su xfree, altrimenti dovrai usarla da console... e poi, NATURALMENTE, devi comprarti la tastiera x la PS2 :-/

...e ci devi far funzionare internet...mmm gia' non e' molto simpatico farlo funzionare su pc, pensa su ps2  :Neutral: 

sarebbe cmq una figata xo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> la cpu dovrebbe essere un ARM ..che non c'entra nulla ne' con intel (xke dovrebbe essere della motorola), ne' con l'x86
> 
> dovresti vedere bene se e' supportato l'hardware su xfree, altrimenti dovrai usarla da console... e poi, NATURALMENTE, devi comprarti la tastiera x la PS2 :-/

 

Considerando che la sony ha rilasciato un kernel adattato e dei drivers emotion engine per XFree direi che non dovrebbe avere problemi di compatibilità (tastiera e mouse li danno con il kit)

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> ...e ci devi far funzionare internet...mmm gia' non e' molto simpatico farlo funzionare su pc, pensa su ps2 

 

se non sbaglio nel kit c'è anche una scheda ethernet... (e comunque funzionanao tutti i modem usb supportati da linux) che volete di +  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskin1

Bella l'idea. Sarebbe meglio Xbox, peccato pero' che poi non ci puoi giocare online.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

se nn erro la cpu è un risc MIPS R~qualcosa... niente a che vedere con le ciofeche degli x86... 

c'è più di un thread su Gentoo on Alternative Arch in questo forum riguardo a ps2 + linux... vojo vojo vojo!!!

risc 4ever!  :Cool: 

EDIT: ho trovato qualcosa di più chiaro: il processore è derivato dal MIPS R-boh per creare l'EMOTION ENGINE

 *playstation.com wrote:*   

> CPU: 128 Bit "Emotion Engine"
> 
>     * System Clock: 300 MHz 
> 
>     * System Memory: 32 MB Direct Rambus 
> ...

 

per maggiori info seguite questo link:

http://ntsrv2000.educ.ualberta.ca/nethowto/examples/m_ho/ps2specs.html

----------

## Diggs

Io sapevo che alcuni ricercatori americani avevano comprato tipo 70 ps2 hanno fatto un cluster montandoci l'os linux [non saprei che distro in merito].   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

una piccola citazione da questo thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=38274

 *Kumba wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Anyways, I'm attempting to accquire a PS2 for cheap, and then the linux kit and am going to try and get Gentoo to run on this device. The PS2 is based on a MIPS R5900 Processor, with modifcations by Sony to create their EmotionEngine architecture. The machine belongs in the "mipsel" class of the MIPS family, making it a Little Endian machine.
> 
> Given the luck I've had with installing Gentoo on a SGI Indigo2 (Big-Endian MIPS machine), I'm hoping to be able to apply this knowledge to getting Gentoo onto a PS2 once I get ahold of the unit and the linux kit.
> ...

 

e soprattutto:

 *Quote:*   

> I found an interesting Gentoo on MIPS Installation Guide, which includes the following note:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The Playstation 2 is a specialized MIPS system, using an R5900 MIPS processor. The support for this processor is extremely limited, and only found in the development toolchains available in the PS2 Linux Kit and via some patches available on the PS2 Linux Homepage. As a result of this, it is not supported in Gentoo at this time. 

 

----------

## shev

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> P.S.: Shev, mi è arrivata l'adsl ethernet e adesso rimetto gentoo... addio Mandrake 

 

Grande  :Very Happy: 

Per passare alla ps2 concordo con chi t'ha consigliato di provarci: c'è da divertirsi parecchio provandoci linux, si fa esperienza e male che vada di resta cmq una console per giocarci o vedere dvd (fa anche da player dvd se non ricordo male, giusto?)  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

> fa anche da player dvd se non ricordo male, giusto? 

 

dvd e con la modifica anche divx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> dvd e con la modifica anche divx 

 

cool!!! nn la sapevo questa!  :Cool: 

/me inizia a cercare una vittima a cui sottrarre una play2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se nn erro la cpu è un risc MIPS R~qualcosa... niente a che

 

Attenzione che se si tratta di un MIPS guarda quale distro vanno su 

quell'architettura (oltre quella fatta apposta per ps2). Io posseggo un MIPS 

R10000 (o 12000 non ricordo bene) e oltre a un openBSD non ci va altro

neanche debian.

----------

## Peach

si appunto tra i vari quote che ho messo uno diceva:

"è un sistema MIPS specializzato, e usa un MIPS R5900. Il supporto per tale processore è veramente limitato."

e ancora:

"Il sito PS2-Linux ha disponibili per il download un kernel 2.2.21, e da SourceForge ho trovato che il CVS  ha un kernel 2.4.8 che gira su PS2"

sullo stesso sito di linux per ps2 dovrebbero essere disponibili delle patch... ma tutto da verificare... nn so nemmeno qual'è il sito !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

E se invece della ps2 per natale ti fai una xbox?

Io le posseggo entrambe e direi che la xbox quanto a comodità è una spanna avanti visto che ha hd e la eth...

Linux su xbox ormai è una realta' consosidata  :Smile: 

(Metti distcc e ti aiuta nelle compilazioni  :Smile:  )

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> E se invece della ps2 per natale ti fai una xbox?
> 
> Io le posseggo entrambe e direi che la xbox quanto a comodità è una spanna avanti visto che ha hd e la eth...
> 
> Linux su xbox ormai è una realta' consosidata 
> ...

 

In piu' c'e' il progetto gentoo xbox.

----------

## alexbr

Bene... adesso vi propongo un'altra idea che mi è venuta...

E perchè non provare ad installare Gentoo su un PoketPC...

Anche se perde il fascino della nuova architettura sarebbe sempre una bella prova...

La spesa da affronare è più o meno la stessa.

----------

## pelon's

magari interessa: http://playstation2-linux.com/projects/gentoo-ps2/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> magari interessa: http://playstation2-linux.com/projects/gentoo-ps2/

 

Grande pelon's questa non la sapevo.

----------

## Peach

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> magari interessa: http://playstation2-linux.com/projects/gentoo-ps2/

 

ma lol  :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> magari interessa: http://playstation2-linux.com/projects/gentoo-ps2/

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Bene... adesso vi propongo un'altra idea che mi è venuta...
> 
> E perchè non provare ad installare Gentoo su un PoketPC...
> 
> 

 

Io ho installato una familiar sul mio ipaq (h5555). Non è ancora perfettamente utilizzabile come palmare, ma è estremamente gratificante vederci installato sopra apache, samba, ssh, xine...  :Smile: 

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se perde il fascino della nuova architettura sarebbe sempre una bella prova...
> 
> 

 

Come no? I palmari su cui è possibile installare linux hanno generalmente processori ARM o MIPS.

----------

## micron

Se può interessare qualcuno in occasione del linux day di quest'anno ho tenuto un seminario dal titolo: "Un pinguino in salotto - linux su console".

Chi è interessato può trovare il pdf della presentazione qui.

Ho dedicato molto spazio alla xbox, ma non ho tralasciato le alternative  :Wink: 

Ps:non aspettatevi grandi cose, avevo solo 30 minuti per esporre il tutto!

----------

## LukA4e

c'è un modo x caricare linux senza il RTE??

magari un lilo da mettere in memory card.

ho il dms3 ancora da installare, però si riesce a "bootare" le applicazioni installate nella memory card, magari riesco a far partire linux sull'hdd non sony?

si riesce???

----------

## pelon's

Con il dms3 ho letto in giro che si può ... anche su un hd qualunque ...  purtroppo io ho abbandonato l'idea di mettere linux sulla ps2 ... la ps2 mi ha abbandonato (evitare MESSIAH2 PRO 1.30)

----------

## LukA4e

si però mi serve un boot-manager come lilo in formato .elf da mettere su memory card che mi veda i kernel e mi faccia fare il boot, credete che si possa fare???

----------

## flocchini

La cosa e' fattibile, volendo anche con un elf sparato sulla PS2 via rete (praticamente un network boot) con pukklink o programma simile.

Cmq la  soluzione piu' immediata e' "cercare per vie parallele" una versione dell'rte e utilizzare un kernel "artigianale" che non pretenda un firmware sony sull'hdd. A questo punto puoi installare anche gentoo. (e funziona)    :Cool: 

Detto questo non credo che questo sia il forum piu' adatto per discutere questi argomenti e mi scuso con i mod se mi fossi gia' spinto troppo "oltre"

----------

